# Interesting idea



## tigtorch (Feb 23, 2013)

Got this from MadModder.net (a very cool site btw) it is a novel idea:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OnF6_V28DM


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 23, 2013)

tigtorch said:


> Got this from MadModder.net (a very cool site btw) it is a novel idea:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OnF6_V28DM


Now that is cool.  I just happen to have some old disk rotors and an old bowling ball...


----------



## rgray (Feb 23, 2013)

That is nifty. I send plenty of rotors to the recyclers so they are easy to come up with. Now just to find a bowling bal.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Feb 23, 2013)

Very cool !!  Now I have to keep an eye out for a bowling ball !! :thinking::thinking:

[video=youtube;FVz-eDkeF30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_601864&amp;feature=iv&amp;s  rc_vid=_OnF6_V28DM&amp;v=FVz-eDkeF30[/video]


----------



## psychodelicdan (Feb 23, 2013)

Just my 2ct. Cool idea but looks awkward  . Maybe if it was half the size? A table top one might be good for Tig work.
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------

